# Blue Mystery Snail babies?



## iheartgeeks (Mar 8, 2010)

I bought a Blue Mystery Snail just under 2 weeks ago and tonight I was watching my fishtank and found what appears to be a baby snail.

Is it possilbe for my BMS to lay eggs in my tank even though I only have one? I researched the breeding habits and it looks like I might have between 5-6+ more eggs at the top of my tank. and who knows how many more could be down in the rocks eating and growing :|

Should I expect to see a lot more BMS babys around soon?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes it could have bred right before you got it. You should expect to see babies if there are eggs in the tank. Do you want the babies because it's starting with a few now but it will quickly balloon into hundreds possibly.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

It would have probably carried the eggs from its previous tank at the LFS, there may be a few now but they breed fast and so soon you'll have hundreds and wont be able to control them. See how they get on + how many there are.


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

I wish I could have some more snails. My fish devour them as soon as they come venturing out of their hiding places. On the bright side, they provide live food for my fish! I have tried getting the larger snails and my fish pick at them till they kill them. So the only ones that I ever see are smaller ones that live in the filter or under the sand; mystery and trumpet.


----------



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

Mail them to me i need a snail... lol. My mom and dads 35 gallon once had a snail problem.. Houndreds of snails all over plants and stuff.. They had live plants and it probably started from them.

The best thing you can do is buy some snail removing chemiclals or, take a peice of lettuce, and put it in the microwave for like a minute.. Then put it in the tank and have something hold it on the bottom.. Then in the monring all the snails should be on it and you can remove them that way.. Keep doing it until they are all gone.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I though Mystery snails has those huge egg sacs at the water line, no reason the eggs can't be noticeable. Check your water line and if you see it (I think it would be hard to miss) you can wipe it off with a paper towel if you don't want them. Do you have live plants? Its quite possible they hitchhiked on there instead of your snail's babies.


----------



## iheartgeeks (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks for all the responses. I bought plants at the same time i bought the snail, so i guess both theories are possible. I have still only seen the one baby, but there are still between 5 and 6 eggs above the water line. The one baby I've seen was on the front of my tank for a few hours, then disappeared, then he reappeared the next day. I'm going to see if the eggs hatch, and I'll go from there. thank you so much again!


----------

